# Cur or feist?



## cub1962 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hunt regularly bluetick coon dogs. Start my young hounds on squirrels. I have been considering raising a dog just for squirrel hunting. What do you guys or gals recommend from your experience? What starts best and most naturally? What can you hunt other dogs with?(not likely to be ill) Come on let's hear it! What ya'll think?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 5, 2010)

My next squirrel dog will be a cur!


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had both over the years and I like the Feist better,It's just a matter of them starting sooner and the size I guess  but It seems to me I getter better results  with Feist..I also work sq dogs for the public  and like i said  the Feist  seem  to start better..Both has their good and bad sides....


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hunt a Barger Stock Feist that I like a lot. He was an early starter and has been a pleasure to hunt. There are some good hunting lines out there (cur & feist).
www.bargerdogs.com

I live in north GA, I would be happy to take you a long with my dog sometime.


Mack


----------



## MULE (Jan 5, 2010)

Feist


----------



## cub1962 (Jan 5, 2010)

*How about Norwegian Elkhound?*

How do the Norwegian Elkhound's compare?


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jan 7, 2010)

They make great sq dogs if they are bred right , only draw back is they get too hot here in Ga.


----------



## cub1962 (Jan 10, 2010)

So far most posters saying feists? Barger tends to be the most recommended? Any other ideas? Any local litters?


----------



## R G (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it depends on how far you want to walk to a tree.  Feists seem to hunt closer.


----------



## howl (Jan 10, 2010)

This looks good to me: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=467374

If they're "started" you should be able to see them under the tree.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 11, 2010)

The Barger "Feist" is more of a hybrid (Feist/Cur). They are typically a little larger than what most people think of a feist being. My dog is actually from a heavy (Smiths) Streak bred female.


----------



## cub1962 (Jan 11, 2010)

Size is my concern. Sounds like Barger is the right size. Did the female take in Rabun?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its still early but she is showing signs


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CjMftuAaG4

Here's a short video of Coolwhip from a few months ago. He was 13 months old at the time.


----------

